# Nikon D7000 locked down to 20 mins filming



## Leon Cych (May 17, 2011)

I have just learned that the Nikon D7000 is locked down to 20 mins Video capability because of EU tax laws. All camera manufacturers don't think the consumer will pay the extra tax that comes with the camera being classed as a video recorder. As well as wanting to do documentary work with this camera I also want to cover conferences but, of course, people speak for longer than 20 mins at time.

DO any camera suppliers import American cameras that are free of these vid restrictions. I'm gutted this is the case - any workarounds?


----------



## ghache (May 17, 2011)

I never tried mine over 20 min but if its a us tax law, canadian version is probably not locked!?!?


----------



## Markw (May 17, 2011)

As far as I know, all D7000s are locked to 20 mins.  Just as all cameras before it were locked to 5 mins.

Mark


----------



## ghache (May 17, 2011)

WEll, even for making professional videos, 20 min is a long time for a scene lol.


----------



## Stradawhovious (May 17, 2011)

My guess is a sensor heating issue.  5 min might have been expanded to 20 min through changes in technology.

But then again, I could be way off.


----------



## Lee_Maryland (May 17, 2011)

I haven't shot anything over 10 minutes on my camera, if I would to shoot a lengthy conversation then go with a HD camcorder than using my camera.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 17, 2011)

Why don't you just double tap the "record" button when there is a break in the seminar, or the speaker pauses for a moment? 20min limit should be reset, and you won't lose too much of the event.


----------



## 480sparky (May 17, 2011)

Leon Cych said:


> ............... I'm gutted this is the case - any workarounds?



Buy a video camera.


----------



## Village Idiot (May 17, 2011)

ghache said:


> I never tried mine over 20 min but if its a us tax law, canadian version is probably not locked!?!?


 
EU. Europe.



Markw said:


> As far as I know, all D7000s are locked to 20 mins. Just as all cameras before it were locked to 5 mins.
> 
> Mark



15 minutes was the previous limit for all DSLRs.



Stradawhovious said:


> My guess is a sensor heating issue. 5 min might have been expanded to 20 min through changes in technology.
> 
> But then again, I could be way off.



That is one issue. Cameras with smaller sensors and smaller areas of air flow around the sensor (crop vs. full frame) have been known to have overheating issues where they'll quit recording due to heat and won't work until the sensor comes down into allowable specs. From everything that I've read, this is not an issue with Full Frame HDSLRs.



480sparky said:


> Leon Cych said:
> 
> 
> > ............... I'm gutted this is the case - any workarounds?
> ...



About the only work around if you need a longer length of recording time.


----------



## Turbodog (Nov 28, 2011)

Leon Cych said:


> I have just learned that the Nikon D7000 is locked down to 20 mins Video capability because of EU tax laws. All camera manufacturers don't think the consumer will pay the extra tax that comes with the camera being classed as a video recorder. As well as wanting to do documentary work with this camera I also want to cover conferences but, of course, people speak for longer than 20 mins at time.
> 
> DO any camera suppliers import American cameras that are free of these vid restrictions. I'm gutted this is the case - any workarounds?



Yes, the U.S. Panasonic GH1 / GH2 have recording time that is only limited to battery and memory on card. (And there is a firmware hack to break the 29 minute limit for Eu versions.)

The battery time is almost 2 hours, and you can use an A/C adapter for unlimited video recording, only limited to the available storage on the card. A 32gb card can hold up to 2 hours or more of HD video, and then you can swap cards and keep going.

Buying a video camera is NOT your only workaround, in fact the Panasonic GH1 or GH2 has better image quality, better depth of field options than a video camera. It can also adapt to just about any camera lens made, from old Canon FD mount to Minolta/Sony, to 16mm C-Mount lenses, to professional B4 video lenses, to modern Canon / Nikon lenses.

I am still waiting for Canon to break the 15 minute time limit.... until then it's the Panasonic GH2 all the way for me.

Here is my band, I shot the entire hour long set with the GH2 on a tripod, unattended (check out the 1080p full screen):


----------

